# Does anyone else avoid posting in a thread



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

where your opinion would break the "flow" of good thoughts and helpful advice? I sure do. I have a LOT of great advice but I'm pretty angry and used up these days--hate men but don't want to change teams--so, if I post, I try to be very careful. (I haven't talked--really talked--to anyone IRL in over 2 years--I have a LOT bottled up.) Nobody needs to hear my advice so I sit on my hands (not literally) and keep mum when threads about "feelings" are posted.

Anyone else in my boat or am I floating alone?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you are healing right now


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Not too good to keep things bottled up. I don't talk to too many people IRL. This place is my chosen social interaction spot (sorry folks! lol).

EVERYONE has a right to their opinion, and everyone has a right to voice it, at least in my book.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

katydidagain said:


> where your opinion would break the "flow" of good thoughts and helpful advice? I sure do. I have a LOT of great advice but I'm pretty angry and used up these days--hate men but don't want to change teams--so, if I post, I try to be very careful. (I haven't talked--really talked--to anyone IRL in over 2 years--I have a LOT bottled up.) Nobody needs to hear my advice so I sit on my hands (not literally) and keep mum when threads about "feelings" are posted.
> 
> Anyone else in my boat or am I floating alone?


Everyone here is completely insane, some know it, some don't. I like the ones that know they are crazy, wackooo, nuts.......I feel safer around them.

I try not to allow the FACT that I have no idea what the conversation is about stop me from barfing my stupid opinion.

:banana::cute::banana::cute::banana:


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I avoid the threads that become drama, that is just not my style and when it gets thick I don't even bother reading. 

I still think you are healing and need to give yourself time, time to vent, time to cry, time to walk and work out your emotions and all of the stuff the happened to ya. Here is a somewhat safe place to do that I think.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

If you're happy and you know it, share your meds....

:banana::bouncy::nanner::hysterical::lock::bandwagon::rotfl:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Sourdough said:


> Everyone here is completely insane, some know it, some don't. I like the ones that know they are crazy, wackooo, nuts.......I feel safer around them.


This really gave me a much needed laugh. Thanks for that SD!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Terri in WV said:


> This really gave me a much needed laugh. Thanks for that SD!


I never trust NORMAL people, I just feel they are hiding something.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Sheesh, I wasn't asking for armchair psychoanalysis on me; I know my limitations. I was merely asking if others sometimes refrained from posting in a "touchie feelie" thread because doing so would break the good/positive vibes/affirmations. I will say this just once--I miss harvesting my hidden garden between my 10' corn plants in 1970 something very much and I think Nancy Reagan is a total creep.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Yeah she's a creep and so was Ronnie. We just want to good vibe you, cyberlove you and I promise not to poke my fingers in your eyes and squish around your brains. 

It's okay to be grumpy, your in Ohio. I know lots of Ohio escapees that reached full recovery.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

katydidagain said:


> Sheesh, I wasn't asking for armchair psychoanalysis on me; I know my limitations. I was merely asking if others sometimes refrained from posting in a "touchie feelie" thread because doing so would break the good/positive vibes/affirmations. I will say this just once--I miss harvesting my hidden garden between my 10' corn plants in 1970 something very much and I think Nancy Reagan is a total creep.


IKWYM, but for the record, I have no idea what you are talking about :gaptooth:

[youtube]xvaEJzoaYZk[/youtube]


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

katydidagain said:


> Sheesh, I wasn't asking for armchair psychoanalysis on me; I know my limitations. I was merely asking if others sometimes refrained from posting in a "touchie feelie" thread because doing so would break the good/positive vibes/affirmations. I will say this just once--I miss harvesting my hidden garden between my 10' corn plants in 1970 something very much and I think Nancy Reagan is a total creep.


 Maybe some do, for sure some don't.
Sometimes, I often think, wow,, they didn't get any last night. Almost stated that a few times, but thought better of it. Not you per se,, 
I think from you katy, peeps know you, and understand what you're going thru and will allow your aformentioned snide remark and just say,, wow,, she didn't get any last night and keep reading.
I'v heard,, its all good.
I personally don't thinl along those lines,, but its what I've heard.
GH


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Sometimes I'll hold back. Other times it is nice to let some jaded bitterness flow.

Some of my best learning in life was spitting some venomous crap and then hearing some outside perspective to balance me out.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Prismseed said:


> Sometimes I'll hold back. Other times it is nice to let some jaded bitterness flow.
> 
> Some of my best learning in life was spitting some venomous crap and then hearing some outside perspective to balance me out.


 um,, outside perspective is not always wanted.. good way to get your head taken off.
Voice of experience.
I know,, its all in the delivery.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

just say what you want to say. You might have people dislike you over a few things you may say but at least you are working it out of your system.

Look at me, I say all kinds of bitter and goofy stuff. Am I well liked for it, no, but it helps to stimulate well needed circulation through my heart and mind.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I only avoid posting when I feel I don't have anything useful to add. I guess that's *sorta* what you're asking, huh?


----------



## airwolftruker (Jul 15, 2011)

I think were all nuck an futs. The norm isn't our forte. I raise my own food and i dont believe in debt. Just those 2 things are not the norm.....
Im sorry your hurting,


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

katydidagain said:


> Sheesh, I wasn't asking for armchair psychoanalysis on me; I know my limitations. I was merely asking if others sometimes refrained from posting in a "touchie feelie" thread because doing so would break the good/positive vibes/affirmations. I will say this just once--I miss harvesting my hidden garden between my 10' corn plants in 1970 something very much and I think Nancy Reagan is a total creep.


Not gonna give you a psych analysis. Yup. There are times I won't post cause I know I'll start a firestorm. Takes a great deal of self control on my part. Sometimes I just want tell someone to "see the proctologist and have the giant bug in their bum removed" already.

Most times I'll just skip the threads that are not in sync with my mood. You know, sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't. That's why they make both Mounds and Almond Joy bars.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I dont post something that I think might take the opq in a different direction, or deleate it completly with the postings starting in a new and wholly different direction.

IVE LEARNED, lately, NOT to post when a op whizzes me off, For the most part.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

katydidagain said:


> where your opinion would break the "flow" of good thoughts and helpful advice?


If the OP asks for advice, and I have had an experience similar to the OP, and it may be of some use to them? 
Yes, I post. I avoid posting to 'certain' users questions, but I do not avoid certain questions.



> I sure do. I have a LOT of great advice but I'm pretty angry and used up these days--hate men but don't want to change teams--so, if I post, I try to be very careful. (I haven't talked--really talked--to anyone IRL in over 2 years--I have a LOT bottled up.)


I hear you on the 'IRL' deal.
It was about 1 year's worth of bottled up anger that I finally dumped on my 2 gf's. 
I kept it all inside cause I didn't want to be a burden........Really I just didn't want anyone to know.
But since I have let it out? OMGosh I not only feel better.....but I am making better decisions, and making forward progress.



> Nobody needs to hear my advice so I sit on my hands (not literally) and keep mum when threads about "feelings" are posted.
> 
> Anyone else in my boat or am I floating alone?


For me personally, when I ask for 'opinions / experiences / advice' I want to hear from everyone, everyplace, all different walks, all different experiences.
I think everyone who genuinely offers advice, is appreciated!!
I know there are some who 'ask for opinions/advice,' but really, they just want to hear what they want to hear then argue and whine "oh you're so judgemental" when someone points out the obvious.
I try to avoid those folks.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Let's see..."opinion would break the flow of good thoughts and helpful advice"
In other words, is anyone else resisting the urge to spew their bitterness, because to do so might derail positive conversation/helpful advice into one big downer pity party instead if I posted how I REALLY felt? 
Well, I try NOT to vomit into the threads here simply because I am backed up with bitterness, but I realize that that doesn't always work for everyone. I am not backed up with bitterness today. But sometimes it's just time to get real. I won't be doing you any favors by telling you "it's ok honey, just spew if it makes you feel better".
You don't do that good a job of hiding your pent up bitterness. It comes out in little trickles here and there. But you've said enough to make me think that you are raging inside. I really think you may need some professional help, and I"m not saying that to be nasty, but b/c I'm not sure you can get over your hurt/disappointments/broken heart all by yourself.
I for one, can't wait for you to do something, ANYTHING that is going to make you HAPPY! But you might need someone to help you get to a better place, because at this point I think you may be a little too consumed by negativity and not able to get there on your own. 
A quote from Shawshank Redemption just popped into my head..."Get busy living, or get busy dying". I think that's true for all of us.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very well said Summer!


----------



## idonutn0 (Nov 18, 2011)

Code of conduct keeps me in line. There are times I read what others post and get infuriated and Ill begin to type and then I reread what Ive typed and think, "wow, I'm gonna get banned for that". 
Now you know why my post cont is as low as it is.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

idonutn0 said:


> Code of conduct keeps me in line. There are times I read what others post and get infuriated and Ill begin to type and then I reread what Ive typed and think, "wow, I'm gonna get banned for that".
> Now you know why my post cont is as low as it is.


Do you think it really matters that much? Most of these silly fights are forgotten in a few days and even the good threads sink to the bottom and vanish.

Unless you are honestly slashing and attacking someone with true malice, then everything you say is ok. A little friction is good now and then. having a bad day, ok, that is human.

One thing that is good about st is that people listen to each other grumble from time to time or they engage in some spatting or other nonesense, but, everyone is still there for each other in some way and that is a sign of some really good people.


----------



## idonutn0 (Nov 18, 2011)

City Bound said:


> Do you think it really matters that much? Most of these silly fights are forgotten in a few days and even the good threads sink to the bottom and vanish.
> 
> Unless you are honestly slashing and attacking someone with true malice, then everything you say is ok. A little friction is good now and then. having a bad day, ok, that is human.
> 
> One thing that is good about st is that people listen to each other grumble from time to time or they engage in some spatting or other nonesense, but, everyone is still there for each other in some way and that is a sign of some really good people.


I know it doesn't matter and its arguing on the internet so its really not "real" to begin with. I tend to have some weird points of view that other people might not particularly care for. I know this because when talking in real life I usually have to over explain where I'm coming from before people "get it" and without that explanation I come across as a total insensitive dick. Its happened before. Its the over explanations that I don't like, so rather than get into it I pass on the conversation.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

maybe people will understand you here?


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

katydidagain said:


> where your opinion would break the "flow" of good thoughts and helpful advice?



Nope, can't say as I've ever had that problem 


But really, if I wanted to see only good things and sunshine and rainbows and be expected to answer everything with sunshine and unicorns and rainbows and stardust, I would only read CF :thumb:


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

I spose everybody gets hurts in different ways. If the time comes you feel the need to talk to somebody I'll listen. I might not be able to do a dang thing about it but tell you how I see it, and there is the 'I'm a man' thing, but the offer stands. Not just you, but anybody for that matter.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I avoid posting on your threads.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Shygal said:


> Nope, can't say as I've ever had that problem
> 
> 
> But really, if I wanted to see only good things and sunshine and rainbows and be expected to answer everything with sunshine and unicorns and rainbows and stardust, I would only read CF :thumb:


Raw! 

Brutally honest, yet, so intriguingly "shy". I like it! Hurt me more...

Karl


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

**********
Whoops, didn't realize where I was at!!
As you, yourself say:


katydidagain said:


> Mea culpa for being so bored that I replied to one of your inane posts. Shame on me.


 And


katydidagain said:


> Sorry I bumped into and posted on YOUR thread. Finding an XYer who gets it will never happen...say la vee!


And


katydidagain said:


> Dearie, all men of all ages like talking to me; my mother said I was Scheherazade and would be until the day I died. (Look her up!) Not bragging but I have men in their teens and up to my advanced age plus 10 years noticing me. Me? I'm Diogenes but my lamp is nearly out of fuel. XXers suck!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

OK I'm confused now. Do I suck or do you Zong? XXers suck, that would be me, but XYers dont get it and never will

There isn't much left to like if you get rid of those

And its c'est la vie, that bugs me almost as much as walla


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

katydidagain said:


> I'm pretty angry and used up these days--hate men but don't want to change teams--so, if I post, I try to be very careful. (I haven't talked--really talked--to anyone IRL in over 2 years--I have a LOT bottled up.)


Im going to give you the same advice so many here gave me when I was in your position


Let. It. Go.

The only person you are hurting is yourself. You aren't hurting him one bit. You are giving him power over your life every single day, and as long as you feel like this, HE won, not you. You didn't "get away" , you are still there under his thumb and abuse, because you KEEP yourself there. He is winning every day you let him win


The best revenge is to live well. Don't know who said it first but its good advice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Apparently we all suck. Except Scheherazade(look her up!)


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Shygal said:


> OK I'm confused now. Do I suck or do you Zong? XXers suck, that would be me, but XYers dont get it and never will
> 
> There isn't much left to like if you get rid of those
> 
> And its c'est la vie, that bugs me almost as much as walla


Hey, you're not loosing it, are you? If so, try tighting it.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Not gonna give you a psych analysis. Yup. There are times I won't post cause I know I'll start a firestorm. Takes a great deal of self control on my part. Sometimes I just want tell someone to "see the proctologist and have the giant bug in their bum removed" already.
> 
> Most times I'll just skip the threads that are not in sync with my mood. You know, sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't. That's why they make both Mounds and Almond Joy bars.


You really need to look at it from both sides. If that giant bug went through so much trouble to crawl up there...Some liberals would say...


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

zong said:


> Hey, you're not loosing it, are you? If so, try tighting it.


I'll loose you. What chapter of the bible are you writing now?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm still on the second verse. same as the first, "I'm 'enery the eigth, I am....." I have a patient right now, a total psychotic break. But, my other job as a government hitman calls, I need to be at Quantico by midnight. I'm cranking up my private helicopter right now, and taking my patient with me. It might do him good to see what other talents I have. Beside cutting grass. It's not easy paying back the government backed student loans for 2 PHD's


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Just remember to take your Cipro before you open any letters like we trained you agent Zong..


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

You're the pharmacist that signs off on all those drugs I use!!! I used that facial recognition thing on that picture you posted a couple days ago. Say, whats the chances I can get more of that cyanide?? Or, as my buddy Lonnie calls it "Mt Sinai" Well. Called it.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

No I'm the patient with the psychotic break. Get your facts straight lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Nobody is suppose to ever break my code name of "lol". You're in some big trouble, bub.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

doodlemom said:


> You really need to look at it from both sides. If that giant bug went through so much trouble to crawl up there...Some liberals would say...


OK Doodle. The other side. It didn't crawl up there but is lodged after going through the rest of the digestive tract. Hmmmm. Either case, it's gotta be mighty uncomfortable up there.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

katy, I am not sure if I can say this here, but dear you just need to go out and have a good old bonk. Love making is like a tonic for the nerves and the spirit, it takes the edge off.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

how many of you had to look up the word"scheherazade" probably only me.as i said before .bothers me when i see a word i dont recognise. have to go and check out everything i can on it. i'm glad i did . very interesting. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

City Bound said:


> katy, I am not sure if I can say this here, but dear you just need to go out and have a good old bonk. Love making is like a tonic for the nerves and the spirit, it takes the edge off.


Rosie and her four sisters (for those of you who don't know her, it's your own hand) can take care of it without screwing up the emotions of another human and thus starting a vicious cycle of boink, forget, depressions, boink, forget, depressions--this isn't a commercial for Fabrege Organics shampoo.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Yeah, but you will go blind right?


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

City Bound said:


> katy, I am not sure if I can say this here, but dear you just need to go out and have a good old bonk. Love making is like a tonic for the nerves and the spirit, it takes the edge off.


So when was the last time you went out and just got your "bonk" on? 

In all honesty, from what I have read of your posts, you are one of the few people on this board that should be giving relationship advice, or bonk advice! Seriously, when was the last time you "bonked" someone just to relieve some tension and when was the last time you were in an actual relationship??

Annie


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Quantico was a total bust. The CIA retired me because someone released my code name. I got a retirement party, though. There I sat, all broken hearted. Went to hit, but only partied. BUT, I was sitting next to this big ole blonde and she was telling me theres a new nomenclature in the relationship business. And would I be interested? Well, I thought she meant would I be interested in knowing what the new buzzword was, so I said "yeah" A couple hours later, I thought we were doing real good. And she ask me what would you call this point in our relationship?" and I was thinking. "We're not lovers. We're not committed. Maybe FWB, but that sounds so commonplace" And she said, "yep. So heres the thing..... Superfriends! More than just friends!" And I was thinking superfriends, yeah, I like that! So I ask her do we get to wear costumes? And she was saying if you want to. Well, I was already out of mine as was she, but I did let her wear my black leather $300 Stetson that I got for $20. Its my "Step into the street past sundown, step into your last goodby" hat. I woke up this morning on a park bench without no hat, so I guess we're not even superfriends any more. But it was (probably) fun while it lasted. On my phone, though, I did find a picture of my ex-superfriend with nothing on but a really nice hat and a big grin.
Wonder if I'll get sanctioned?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I consulted with your superiors Zong. I will not be reprimanded for that lol incident. They said they instructed you to check your briefs for new code name. That Loop of the Loom tag in your boxer shorts had nothing to do with the mission.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

My superfriend was in the back of the helicopter. She says there's a rogue double agent trying to bring mass destruction on us all. I got my "Step into the street past sundown" hat again. My superfriend is in costume as the "Hopeless Wino Chick" Somebody's days are numbered.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Once again..That was me Zong. I am your patient with the psychotic break. You dragged me along for this mission. Get your facts straight. Focus! Otherwise we'll have to go back to watching you mow the lawn and all will be lost.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh. 
Well. 
Never mind.
Actually I'm kind of glad. Every time something like this happens, it always is bad. Because there is no communication at all in any government agency. and everybody is insanely paranoid. usually several hundred unlicensed internet psychiatrists, hitmen, and transplant surgeons lose their jobs and several hundred more quit. Then they all have to move to strange cities under a flawed witless protection program, and take up residence in a gang riddled apartment building. And the beat goes on. As does the beating.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I can hear the grass growing. We have work to do.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

WAIT A COTTON PICKIN' MINUTE!

I was the one that came up with the superfriends idea!

You know, the ones that like you but you don't like them, or you like them, but they don't like you? Yeah, kind of like that. Usually ends in someone saying, "we can just be friends" and the other one saying, "super" (very, very, very sarcastically).


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Are there going to be costumes involved? That works for me.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm always on the like you end. :hand:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Wait, you don't look like me, do you?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

zong said:


> Wait, you don't look like me, do you?


No I do not like you Zong...I absolutely love you! You have plums. I had plums. My plums were taken over by black knot due to wild chokecherry... Yes I'm shallow..


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

I had a horrible dream last night. I dreamed that I woke up, and didn't have any coffee. So, I shaved, and was looking at the hair in the sink and thought I could use the hair to make coffee with. So, I put the hair in the filter, and ran the drip process. When it was done, I poured a cup of coffee. I had forgotten all about the hair, so, when I saw a hair in my coffee, I immediately assumed that a mouse had gotten in my coffee! 
What does that mean?


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh, Snap! Role reversal again. There for a minute I thought you were the unlicensed internet psychiatrist.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

It means that you are a mouse. You have been a mouse all along and now they are on to you. Run CB run lol.
Pennsylvania state parks clean cabins to prevent hantavirus - mcall.com


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Have you been to Yosemite lately?

Yosemite hantavirus: Mouse population may yield clues - latimes.com


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

JL I have not left Ct in 6 years lol. Not even to the bordering states.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

foxfiredidit said:


> Yeah, but you will go blind right?


Nah, Bill can still see.

Did I say that out loud?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

We still love ya FBB.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Be here however you want to Katy....fu** em if they can't take a joke... fu**them if they can.. Whatever...you heal how you want and need to....we got your number...get it all out when you want...be who you want to be when you want to be.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Just thought I might say...I didn't think it was possible...because I never encountered it before....but I have met and know much more than I ever wanted to...a person who is complete evil...who has NO psychological issues...they are just pure evil. Anything you can come up with online pales in comparison...I know that already...There are very few people that are this evil....and I do not use that term loosely. I'm not a person that gets up easily in arms...this is the most evil person I have ever met in my life...has no good thing to say about any person including her own offspring....unless she has decided to let you know how inferior you are in comparison...then they are golden..but any other time they are useless pieces of flesh that have made every mistake known to man.

She's a little flim-flammy on that sometimes but for the most part no one would ever measure up to be in her family...which is why they are all dying out....no one is good enough and if her sons don't visit it's because their wives have them in their control....not because she is a hateful and spiteful person...oh no.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2012)

OK, Doodlemom. Since you haven't left Connecticut. This is just for you.
I made some salsa bread. It taste a lot like pizza, but also fresh homemade bread at the same time. I sliced some extra sharp cheddar cheese, made a sandwich, and am frying the cheese sandwich in real butter. That is a standard 10" cast iron frying pan, so, its a nice size sandwich. I also have a nice thick slice of a really good variety of tomato to go in it. I made 2, one for you and one for me. I'm going to eat yours first, because I don't think you'd want it to get cold. This is what awaits you outside Connecticut!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

The funny thing is the only thing that has ever poisoned my life has nothing to do with America. I went to the grocery store as usual with my daughter, but an illegal alien decided to stalk and confront my baby girl. I am never far from my kids and counter she doesn't speak Spanish, but I do is there a problem? Dude runs off. I see a problem. Whynot have you ever seen that kind of evil?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

doodlemom said:


> The funny thing is the only thing that has ever poisoned my life has nothing to do with America. I went to the grocery store as usual with my daughter, but an illegal alien decided to stalk and confront my baby girl. I am never far from my kids and counter she doesn't speak Spanish, but I do is there a problem? Dude runs off. I see a problem. Whynot have you ever seen that kind of evil?


I don't know that that is the kind of evil I am talking about. I am talking about the kind of evil that ruins your job, then condemns you for not having one. That, takes $9000.00 worth of a building and won't let it be put up because you gave it to them, even though it is a greenhouse and can be used to make a bunch of money. An evil that says that if you do anything to improve where you are staying that you are trying to take it over...because it could NOT ever be because they want to help you get a leg up.

A person who does not consider 300.00 of any significance whatsoever...while you are limited to eating once daily and showering/bathing once weekly...and laundry is not allowed.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

GammyAnnie said:


> So when was the last time you went out and just got your "bonk" on?
> 
> In all honesty, from what I have read of your posts, you are one of the few people on this board that should be giving relationship advice, or bonk advice! Seriously, when was the last time you "bonked" someone just to relieve some tension and when was the last time you were in an actual relationship??
> 
> Annie


I do not kiss and tell, but it is interesting to see how strongly your assumptions seem to be.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> JL I have not left Ct in 6 years lol. Not even to the bordering states.


consider a trip to bear mountain over in NY state this spring. The view and the air at the top of the mountain are wonderful. If you can hike up the mountain, do it, because the views are great.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

doodlemom said:


> The funny thing is the only thing that has ever poisoned my life has nothing to do with America. I went to the grocery store as usual with my daughter, but an illegal alien decided to stalk and confront my baby girl. I am never far from my kids and counter she doesn't speak Spanish, but I do is there a problem? Dude runs off. I see a problem. Whynot have you ever seen that kind of evil?


illegal aliens are evil.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

In reply to the OP,
.
.Sometimes.....


----------

